# Star Trek: Strange New Worlds: Neuer offizieller Trailer zeigt viel Weltraumaction



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Strange New Worlds: Neuer offizieller Trailer zeigt viel Weltraumaction* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Rollora (9. April 2022)

Hmm nach den Enttäuschungen wie Discovery und Star Trek:Beyond erwarte ich mal lieber nichts.
Ich dachte mit "Strange New Worlds" wechselt man auf das Episodenformat zurück in welchem jede Episode völlig anders ist. Mal schauen ob das auch geschehen wird und wie


----------



## Ben das Ding (9. April 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Hmm nach den Enttäuschungen wie Discovery und Star Trek:Beyond erwarte ich mal lieber nichts.
> Ich dachte mit "Strange New Worlds" wechselt man auf das Episodenformat zurück in welchem jede Episode völlig anders ist. Mal schauen ob das auch geschehen wird und wie


Bin bei @Rollora  nach "Genuss" des Trailers. ST-Beyond jedoch war gut, vor allem die Computeranimationen waren fantastisch.  Ich bin bei Discovery, nachdem bei der 4.ten Staffel ebenfalls fast nur Tränen ausgetauscht wurden und als echt zäher alter Trekkie, ebenfalls ausgestiegen. Selbst die neue "Picard"-Staffel schadet mittlerweile meiner Laune.  Die müssen echt aufpassen dass die Marke nicht abrutscht. Von wegen der Himmel ist das Limit!


----------



## Blackfirehawk (9. April 2022)

Ach naja.. discovery ist bei mir durch.. der Zug ist abgefahren.

Picard könnte noch die Kurve bekommen.. Season2 ist bedeutend besser als Season1..

Was Strange News world angeht.. die Charakter Trailer machen schon Lust auf mehr.. 
Ich bin auf jedenfall gespannt und möchte dem ganzen eine Chance geben


----------



## Rollora (9. April 2022)

Ben das Ding schrieb:


> Bin bei @Rollora  nach "Genuss" des Trailers. ST-Beyond jedoch war gut, vor allem die Computeranimationen waren fantastisch.  Ich bin bei Discovery, nachdem bei der 4.ten Staffel ebenfalls fast nur Tränen ausgetauscht wurden und als echt zäher alter Trekkie, ebenfalls ausgestiegen. Selbst die neue "Picard"-Staffel schadet mittlerweile meiner Laune.  Die müssen echt aufpassen dass die Marke nicht abrutscht. Von wegen der Himmel ist das Limit!


Also was außer dem CGI an Beyond gut war müsste man mir nochmal erklären.
Es war zum 3. Mal nicht Star Trek, zum 3. Mal "gut gegen böse".
Es hieß vorab, es ginge mehr ums Entdecken usw. Das war nach 5 Minuten vorbei, dann wars wieder sinnlose space action


----------



## Wired (9. April 2022)

Ich versteh nich warum immer alle gegen Discovery bashen, auch das Star Tek Universum entwickelt sich weiter und bekommt neue Storyline Abschnitte.

Nebenbei, eine Serie mit nur unterschiedlichen nicht zusammen hängenden Folgen macht als Serie nicht wirklich Sinn.w


----------



## Micha0208 (9. April 2022)

Wired schrieb:


> Nebenbei, eine Serie mit nur unterschiedlichen nicht zusammen hängenden Folgen macht als Serie nicht wirklich Sinn.


Das hat doch früher bei z.B. "The Next Generation" usw. auch super funktioniert.
Die Schauspieler usw. bleiben ja die gleichen. Auch da wachsen ja Beziehungen im Laufe der Serie weiter.

Ich fand es immer Klasse, wenn man durchs Weltall reist und jedesmal auf andere Herausforderungen trifft.
Dann gibt es mal ne Folge die einem persönlich nicht so zusagt. Aber die nächste Folge ist dann oft wieder toll.

Auch bei Voyager u. Deep Space Nine gab es genug in sich geschlossene Folgen. Das ist auch der Haupgrund warum ich auch diese beiden Serien mochte


----------



## Ben das Ding (9. April 2022)

Wired schrieb:


> Ich versteh nich warum immer alle gegen Discovery bashen, auch das Star Tek Universum entwickelt sich weiter und bekommt neue Storyline Abschnitte.


Diesen Eindruck könnte man versuchen, als relativ und nicht als Bashing einzustufen. Hier, im Forum, treffen sich Leute, die die News über die neue Star Trek Erweiterung gesehen/gelesen haben. Und die diese News dann mit den letzten Erfahrungen vergleichen. Ich teile zum Beispiel auch nicht die Meinung von @Rollora, das Star Trek- From Beyond eine stereotype "sinnlose Space Action" ist. Mir gefielen zum Beispiel (neben der CGI) die vielen actionreichen Kampfszenen auf dem Schiff als auch auf dem Planeten. Das man dann erwähnt, dass einem die Heulfressen in Discovery ab der 4ten Staffel (!) auf den Zeiger gehen/gingen, ist doch verständlich. Wenn sich unabhängig davon die Zahl der negativen Stimmen häufen, könnte es daran liegen, das da was dran ist?! Muss ja nicht immer ein kollektiver Shitstorm aka Bashing sein, sondern freie Meinungsäußerung.


----------



## T-MAXX (9. April 2022)

Verstehe auch nicht warum Discovery & Co immer abgewertet werden.
Schaut euch doch mal die erste Star Trek Serie an und vergleicht mal die aktuellen Serien. Das ist doch ein riesen Unterschied zu damals. Jede Generation bringt was mit sich. Bin froh das nicht immer alles linear verläuft. Star Trek ist ausbaufähig und darauf kommt es an.
Bin mal gespannt in welche Welten es in "Strange New Worlds" geht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. April 2022)

Discovery hat seinen Höhepunkt FÜR MICH überschritten, die letzte Staffel hat mir nicht gefallen (außer der Anfang und das ende), die Staffel kaufe ich mir auf BluRay erst viel später wenn es stark reduziert wurde, ich habe auf das Therapieschiff mit Hundert Hobby Psychologen nicht mehr viel Lust.
Picard Staffel zwei habe ich noch nicht angefangen, dass möchte ich innerhalb eines Monats schauen, was noch dauert bis es soweit ist.
Ich hoffe sehr das Strange New Worlds was großes wird, zurück in die gute alte Erzählstruktur, tolle Schauspieler die man teils schon aus Discovery kennt, interessante Zeit wo man viel Spielraum hat aber auf etwas hinsteuert was wir kennen, endlich wieder das geliebte Schiff.


----------



## Tschetan (9. April 2022)

Was fehlt, ist der Mut einfach mal völlig losgelöst vom alten zu hantieren. So Fanservice bis zum erbrechen und es interessiert mich wenig, wer mit wem das Bett teilt.
Wie ist man früher ohne solchen Stoff ausgekommen? 
Zeitreisen scheinen auch das einzige zu sein, was den Schreiberlingen einfällt? 
Bei Picard fühlt man sich auch auf dem Gipfel der Schöpferkraft, wenn der Punker im Bus nicht am Schlawittchen ergriffen wird wie bei Spok, sondern sich als " Weichwurst" entpuppt. 

Hoffe bei der neuen Serie wird es besser...
Man sollte öfter auf ein paar alte Schinken zurückgreifen.

Die ganz alten schaue ich immer wieder, wenn sie im TV kaufen.


----------



## Biber6783 (10. April 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Auch bei Voyager u. Deep Space Nine gab es genug in sich geschlossene Folgen. Das ist auch der Haupgrund warum ich auch diese beiden Serien mochte


Nicht nur in sich geschlossene Folgen, sondern eben auch eine in sich, über alle Folgen hinweg geschlossene Storyline! Und genau das vermisse ich in aktuellen Serien, die Verknüpfung von kurzweiligen Einzelfolgen mit einer folgenübergreifenden Storyline in welcher sich Charaktere, Schiffe, Politik usw. weiter entwickeln.


----------



## Rollora (10. April 2022)

Wired schrieb:


> Ich versteh nich warum immer alle gegen Discovery bashen, auch das Star Tek Universum entwickelt sich weiter und bekommt neue Storyline Abschnitte.


Es geht ja nicht darum, dass es eine neue Story gibt, sondern dass sie erstens völlig stumpfsinnig ist, zweitens nicht zur bisherigen passt, drittens total dumme Entscheidungen getroffen wurden von den Autoren und viertens ist ein Teil von Star Trek immer Charakterentwicklung und Ethische dilemmata. Da ist es für mich völlig unverständlich nur auf Action, und Suspense (das ganze geflüster immer...) und eigentlich kaum intelligente Entscheidungen, Diplomatie etc wirken zu lassen.
Es hat schlichtweg NICHTS mehr mit Star Trek zu tun. Wär es einfach nur eine x-beliebige Sci-Fi Serie, würde es als solche vermutlich gut funktionieren - und völlig untergehen, ohne dem großen Namen.


Wired schrieb:


> Nebenbei, eine Serie mit nur unterschiedlichen nicht zusammen hängenden Folgen macht als Serie nicht wirklich Sinn.w


Aha. Also wie bei TOS, TNG,Voy und DS-9?


Micha0208 schrieb:


> Das hat doch früher bei z.B. "The Next Generation" usw. auch super funktioniert.
> Die Schauspieler usw. bleiben ja die gleichen. Auch da wachsen ja Beziehungen im Laufe der Serie weiter.
> 
> Ich fand es immer Klasse, wenn man durchs Weltall reist und jedesmal auf andere Herausforderungen trifft.
> ...


Absolut. Statt 1 lang gezogenen Story pro Staffel bekam man mit TNG 25 völlig unterschiedliche Geschichten.
Von der Rettung von Planeten, über diplomatische/ethische Dilemmata, aufklärung von Morden/Krimis, über die Problematik der Holodeksucht, Zeitmanipulation etc etc.


Ben das Ding schrieb:


> Diesen Eindruck könnte man versuchen, als relativ und nicht als Bashing einzustufen. Hier, im Forum, treffen sich Leute, die die News über die neue Star Trek Erweiterung gesehen/gelesen haben. Und die diese News dann mit den letzten Erfahrungen vergleichen. Ich teile zum Beispiel auch nicht die Meinung von @Rollora, das Star Trek- From Beyond eine stereotype "sinnlose Space Action" ist. Mir gefielen zum Beispiel (neben der CGI) die vielen actionreichen Kampfszenen auf dem Schiff als auch auf dem Planeten. Das man dann erwähnt, dass einem die Heulfressen in Discovery ab der 4ten Staffel (!) auf den Zeiger gehen/gingen, ist doch verständlich. Wenn sich unabhängig davon die Zahl der negativen Stimmen häufen, könnte es daran liegen, das da was dran ist?! Muss ja nicht immer ein kollektiver Shitstorm aka Bashing sein, sondern freie Meinungsäußerung.


Als Film per se mag  Beyond gut funktionieren. Also als Sci-Fi-Action-Film. Und als solchen würde ich ihn wohl auch lieber schauen. Aber es ist halt nicht wirklich Star Trek: Er war aber ganz klar zu sehr Actionlastig und zu wenig Inhaltslastig für mich, war teilweise schwach geschrieben, die Charaktere austauschbar.
Mich störte vor allem die mangelnde Entwicklung. Teil 1 der neuen war ok, dass man mit Teil 2 Kahn aufgriff war auch irgendwie cool, auch wenn es nun schon zum 2. gut gegen Böse war. Aber es hatte mehrere Schichten, Charakterentwicklung und Cumberbatch ist halt ein großartiger Schauspieler.

Bei Teil 3 wurde vorab angekündigt, dass es wieder zu alten Stärken zurückgehen wird, zum Exploring. Ich hab dann schon erhofft, dass es eine tiefgreifendere Story geben wird die etwas Intelligenter ist als was wir am Ende hatten. Was wir am Ende hatten war eine gut inszenierte, aber schwach geschriebene Sci-Fi Action die mich ziemlich frustriert hat. Ich hoffe für den nächsten Film lässt man sich halt was besseres einfallen oder eine bessere Parallelhandlung, wenn schon wieder "gut gegen böse" das Thema sein sollte.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was fehlt, ist der Mut einfach mal völlig losgelöst vom alten zu hantieren.


Discovery bricht eigentlich mit so ziemlich allem was die alten Star Treks ausgemacht hat


----------



## Tschetan (10. April 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Discovery bricht eigentlich mit so ziemlich allem was die alten Star Treks ausgemacht hat



Wenn immer die alten Charakter rausgekrammt werden?
Am Ende benötigt man dann zur Lösung wieder eine Zeitreise...


----------



## Cybnotic (10. April 2022)

Wäre  Super wenn die Entwickler mal ein Deutsch  sprachiges neues vollvertontes Star Trek oder Raumschiff Enterprise  raubringen würden oder für das alte Spiel mal ne Kostenpflichtige Nachvertonung bringen würden.


----------



## Rollora (11. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn immer die alten Charakter rausgekrammt werden?
> Am Ende benötigt man dann zur Lösung wieder eine Zeitreise...


ich meine nicht Charaktere.
Star Trek steht ja für ganz was anderes als nur Kirk und Co immer wieder zu bemühen. Das ist ein Fanserv8ce, aber nicht wüfür Roddenberry das Universum erschuf


----------



## Tschetan (11. April 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> ich meine nicht Charaktere.
> Star Trek steht ja für ganz was anderes als nur Kirk und Co immer wieder zu bemühen. Das ist ein Fanserv8ce, aber nicht wüfür Roddenberry das Universum erschuf


Schon klar  aber damit fängt es an. Die gesellschaftliche Utopie, ist schon lange dahin.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn immer die alten Charakter rausgekrammt werden?
> Am Ende benötigt man dann zur Lösung wieder eine Zeitreise...


Den Autoren scheint nichts anderes einzufallen. Offensichtlich haben sie Schwierigkeiten die Fans des alten Star Treks abzuholen. Nun versuchen sie es mit plumpen Fan Service, indem weitere alte Figuren rausgekramt werden. Vermutlich bleibt die Darstellung aber oberflächlich, der Trailer zu Picard S3 deutet es an, und sinnlos. Übrigens, wieso zeigen die schon einen Trailer zur Dirtten Staffel, während die zweite noch nicht mal komplett verfügbar ist? Wo gab es denn so etwas schon mal? Gibt es da etwa die Befürchtung beim Management, dass sich zu wenige für diesen "Content" interessieren?


----------



## Rollora (11. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Schon klar  aber damit fängt es an. Die gesellschaftliche Utopie, ist schon lange dahin.


Mag sein, dann ist es aber wertlos für viele. Denn dann ist es nur eine Sci-Fi Serie wie so viele andere.
Es war ja immer das Thema von Star Trek "höhere", ethische Probleme zu lösen, nicht die, die wir auch aktuell schon haben


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Übrigens, wieso zeigen die schon einen Trailer zur Dirtten Staffel, während die zweite noch nicht mal komplett verfügbar ist? Wo gab es denn so etwas schon mal? Gibt es da etwa die Befürchtung beim Management, dass sich zu wenige für diesen "Content" interessieren?


Gute Frage, wusste gar nicht, dass der S3 Trailer schon draußen ist, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. April 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Mag sein, dann ist es aber wertlos für viele. Denn dann ist es nur eine Sci-Fi Serie wie so viele andere.
> Es war ja immer das Thema von Star Trek "höhere", ethische Probleme zu lösen, nicht die, die wir auch aktuell schon haben


Ich würde es anders formulieren. ST hat schon immer gesellschaftlich relevante Themen behandelt, aber eben auf eine anzustrebende Weise und nicht auf eine jeweils zeitgenössiche Weise, mit und aus arg begrenzter Perspektive.

Das scheint aber keiner der Produzenten ab 2009 begriffen zu haben. Von daher sehe ich auch für Strange New Worlds schwarz. Nur weil sie den Rahmen ändern, wird nicht der Inhalt damit automatisch qualitativ besser, sondern erstmal nur anders. Schon die Trailer aber zeigen Personen, die sich einfach nicht wie erwachsene Offiziere eines Forschungsschiffes verhalten.


----------



## Tschetan (11. April 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Mag sein, dann ist es aber wertlos für viele. Denn dann ist es nur eine Sci-Fi Serie wie so viele andere.
> Es war ja immer das Thema von Star Trek "höhere", ethische Probleme zu lösen, nicht die, die wir auch aktuell schon haben
> 
> Gute Frage, wusste gar nicht, dass der S3 Trailer schon draußen ist, danke für den Hinweis.


Da bin ich voll bei dir.
Bisschen CIG Lametta,  reicht einfach nicht.


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich würde es anders formulieren. ST hat schon immer gesellschaftlich relevante Themen behandelt, aber eben auf eine anzustrebende Weise und nicht auf eine jeweils zeitgenössiche Weise, mit und aus arg begrenzter Perspektive.
> 
> Das scheint aber keiner der Produzenten ab 2009 begriffen zu haben. Von daher sehe ich auch für Strange New Worlds schwarz. Nur weil sie den Rahmen ändern, wird nicht der Inhalt damit automatisch qualitativ besser, sondern erstmal nur anders. Schon die Trailer aber zeigen Personen, die sich einfach nicht wie erwachsene Offiziere eines Forschungsschiffes verhalten.



Was erwartet man auch von  unserer Öberflächlichen Gesellschaft an Inspiration?
Die Drehbuch Autoren sind Kinder ihrer Zeit und am Ende geht es nur ums Geld verdienen. 
Gerade bei ST, könnte man eine andere, bessere Gesellschaft modellieren, die sich nicht nur in Genderfragen fortschrittlich zeigt.
Jetzt ist es ja schon bei Discovery fast anzunehmen, das die Reproduktionsquote eingebrochen sein muß.


----------



## Wired (13. April 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Das hat doch früher bei z.B. "The Next Generation" usw. auch super funktioniert.


Das etwas funktioniert heißt nicht das es auch Sinn hat, und früher...

... das früher der 1. Star Treck Serie mit Kirk, tja damals war man eben noch nicht so weit bei filmischer Technologie und Kreativität.



Rollora schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, dass es eine neue Story gibt, sondern dass sie erstens völlig stumpfsinnig ist, zweitens nicht zur bisherigen passt, drittens total dumme Entscheidungen getroffen wurden von den Autoren und viertens ist ein Teil von Star Trek immer Charakterentwicklung und Ethische dilemmata. Da ist es für mich völlig unverständlich nur auf Action, und Suspense (das ganze geflüster immer...) und eigentlich kaum intelligente Entscheidungen, Diplomatie etc wirken zu lassen.
> Es hat schlichtweg NICHTS mehr mit Star Trek zu tun. Wär es einfach nur eine x-beliebige Sci-Fi Serie, würde es als solche vermutlich gut funktionieren - und völlig untergehen, ohne dem großen Namen.


Es gibt nichts Lineares. Für mich sind die zusammenhangslosen Folgen von den damaligen Star Treck nonsinns da es surreal ist.


Rollora schrieb:


> Aha. Also wie bei TOS, TNG,Voy und DS-9?


Abkürzungen über Abkürzungen.


----------



## Rollora (13. April 2022)

Wired schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts Lineares. Für mich sind die zusammenhangslosen Folgen von den damaligen Star Treck nonsinns da es surreal ist.


Hä?


Wired schrieb:


> Abkürzungen über Abkürzungen.


Ja so ist das bei den verschiedenen Star Trek Serien...


----------

